# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Looking for a Russian tutor, locally or . . .
Привет! 
   I'm seeking a Russian language tutor who is available in the Phoenix area of AZ.   I began studying on my own using a couple of resources, including this website - but I would very much like to interact with a fluent speaker for some help.   You may contact me through PM or email for further information, especially if you live in this area of the country and have an interest in helping someone with your language.  
Спасибо!! 
- Will

----------


## Moongazer

Correction, I didn't log in the first time . . . it's late here - but the contact info should be available in my profile.  Thanks!    ::

----------

hello dear. i m Maria. livin' in moscow and studyin' in moscow state uni i m ready to help you with russian. my specialisation is russian as a foreign language. write me on mariya_magdalina@mail.ru if u re interested in. sincerely, Maria.

----------

Hello, Will. 
I am a professional teacher and a native speaker of Russian. If you are interested in having Russian lessons, please, contact me at SpeakRussianNow@aol.com. For more information about my services, please, visit my website at:  http://hometown.aol.com/learnrussiannow/index.html 
Best wishes,
Natasha

----------

